# The Martial Talk Favicon



## Big Don

Easily influenced? Peer pressure? Occasionally, the little favicon in my bookmarks for Martial Talk changes. For awhile it was the purple peace sign of craigslist, then the amazon.com "a" now, since I need a fuel pump, it is showing either Manny, Moe or Jack. Is anyone else experiencing this? It isn't really a problem, but, it is amusing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I haven't changed it in years....the one on the server is the generic V from vBulletin. Interestingly, I checked my bookmarks in Firefox, and it's a G (Google's).  Weird.


----------



## Big Don

I did a little looking in my bookmarks in firefox and it isn't just this site. I think it is a bug in Firefox, the favicons seem to be not as locked down as they might (should) be.


----------



## Kreth

It's a Firefox bug. I have some bookmarked recipes that show up with a Cisco logo. :idunno:


----------



## theletch1

Martial Talk is my homepage on firefox (yes, I AM that dedicated. :lfao: )so I don't even have it in my favorites.  All the threads and such from MT that I have bookmarked just show a page icon.


----------



## crushing

I get the default 'e' page icon in IE.


----------



## shesulsa

For me, it's always been the default favicon - so way back when I used IE, it was the "e" and since I've been using firefox it's been either the default FF logo or the blank page with a dog-ear in the upper right.

Never been any different.  Would like to see the MT logo as the favicon.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Would you believe I don't know how to make one? LOL!


----------



## shesulsa

How to make a favicon. :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa

Or - even better - here!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well, I added an MT one, can't seem to see it on my end though.


----------



## Andrew Green

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, I added an MT one, can't seem to see it on my end though.




http://martialtalk.com/favicon.ico

Don't think it worked 

is the image file a bitmap?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Got me.  I ran the logo through the link Shesulsa gave, and uploaded the file overwriting the one that was there.  Ran it through a validator that said it was valid.
*shrug*


----------



## Andrew Green

Bob Hubbard said:


> Got me.  I ran the logo through the link Shesulsa gave, and uploaded the file overwriting the one that was there.  Ran it through a validator that said it was valid.
> *shrug*




Works now 

Although what it is is another matter....

Scaling to the right size did not go well it seems.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Problem with taking a 300dpi image down to a 16x16 one.


----------



## shesulsa

I have it now.


----------

